# acoustic foam - Foam Factory of Canada ?



## bagpipe

Anyone ever bought from this Ebay seller? I'm looking at getting some acoustic foam for home use, and these guys prices are good and they seem to specialize in Canadian customers. Sounds too good to be true. Anyone used them before?


Foam Factory of Canada items - Get great deals on Acoustic Sound Proofing Foam items on eBay Stores!


----------



## Hamstrung

I bought some stuff from them a couple of years ago. Got what I ordered and no issues. Although if I recall the order was actually sent from Michigan despite the "Canada" in the headline.


----------

